# Ouch!!!! Must see!!



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Subject:* FW: Ouch! 
With hunting season just having started, there are some amateurs out there that don't know what they are really doing. Keep an eye on folks around you.

This photo was taken on a cell phone last week after the guy took his friend
to Bass Pro Shop to buy his first bow. The clerk was 'assisting' him in
zeroing it in, and, after shooting several arrows, making adjustments
etc., the clerk accidently handed him an arrow that was too short.
When he drew back, the arrow tip fell down onto his hand and he somehow
released it. They rode to the hospital with the bow in his buddy's hand
because it impaled his finger also! They are both archery amateurs (I'm
thinking the clerk is also?). I don't think the guy who got shot ever had
held a bow prior, let alone shoot one...OUCH!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought about putting this pic on here earlier today. If you google long draw/short arrow you can get some more pics. I would be TRIPPING out!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Yes sir*

I'll check out what you added, this was emailed to me at work,,,gotta hurt!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

OUCH!! is an understatement.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

OMG..I would have pulled that arrow out of my hand right then and there..or had someone do it for me.. ouchy la wawa


Wonder if he bought the bow??


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow... that looks bad but had the potential to have been much worse...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Gives me chills!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rookies...


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

wow!!! which basspro shop was it?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks like no blood trail...wonder what broadhead he was using?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Looks like no blood trail...wonder what broadhead he was using?


Rage. never opened....:biggrin: The wound is jam packed. Know where for the blood to come out.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> OMG..I would have pulled that arrow out of my hand right then and there..or had someone do it for me.. ouchy la wawa
> 
> Wonder if he bought the bow??


X2, ONCE THROUGH PALM REMOVE VANES AND FINISH.. JUST LIKE A HOOK!!!!

I understand beginner but really, it fell and he couldn't feel it tap his hand. I've done it with arrows on my old overdraw and it set way back behind my hand. stupid is all I can say.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

hoginator said:


> wow!!! which basspro shop was it?


The one he will soon own...


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> The one he will soon own...


Thats the answer i was looking for....LOL!!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Practice Tips*

Luckily at Bass Pro Shops you shoot with tips, Not Broadheads.....LUCKILY FOR HIM!!!!! You can just see the blood in his finger though, your right, TIGHT FIT, NO BLOOD TRAIL...ANOTHER LUCKY SHOT...OOOPPPS DID'NT MEAN IT THAT WAY.......


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Ouch*

Guess he liked it so much he could'nt let it go. He does have Bass Pro in his hand. Thank God nothin worse happened


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> I thought about putting this pic on here earlier today. If you google long draw/short arrow you can get some more pics. I would be TRIPPING out!


Googled this and got nothing.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

If the arrow is released how does the arrow not pass thru the hand and finger? I dont see how that was possible.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a nasty arrow that gave the guy a splinter....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

makes me not want to shoot a bow for sure


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, I told you wrong. Google arrow thru hand. Then click on images. Even one with an arrow thru a cats head and it's still alive!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Ouch indeed! I'm sure he'll think things through a bit more next time, assuming he ever picks up a bow again that is.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Im not buying that story or the pic. Seems fishy. Could be wrong and it wouldnt be the first time! The pics I saw from googling look to be from another incident.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, this has happened to several people apparently. I saw this last week on AR15.com. I thinks it's real. If you look closely in the pic the tags are still on the bow.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Dear God!!!!*

That picture through his hand and finger with splinters!!! That really gives me the chills, ouch is an understatement for sure!!
They would definetly have to knock me out!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw a picture on a cell camera of a guy that was shot in the face trough his cheek at a range with one last week. I hear he is big on sueing. Thing I will stick with bullets.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if they made him buy the bow before he left basspro


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

people really need to check there equipment out really good, not t say tyhats what happened here but so much can go wrong with archery equipment, thank goodness no one else was hurt.


----------

